# Watch out for the fruit fly company



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I purchased a culture of melanogaster flies (Fruit fly company brand) from petco about 3 weeks ago. 
Problem #1 media was extremely runny and soon drowned all of the flies and larva. 
Problem #2
Scott just noticed mites crawling all inside of it!

I've never had any mites and lucky had this culture separated from the rest of mine (wanted to compare the reproduction rate of my cultures to store bought).
If mites show up in my other cultures I'm going to be so pissed. I just wanted to warn you guys. 

Thanks 
Lexi 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I thought I posted this on food and feeding. My bad, please move. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sandwich_Protector (May 16, 2011)

In my experience at my local petco their cultures are generally ok (not great mind you) as long as you don't buy one that's been sitting out too long. They're just expensive for what you get. That being said, the last culture of fruit flies I bought from them wasn't so good either... they all flew away as soon as I opened it! Which I did in my bedroom of course. If you have to buy flies from them to avoid a food shortage just check them well. Also if you buy them the day or two after they arrive at the store you will probably have better luck. Making your own cultures is definitely less of a hassle and far cheaper.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree I have many of my own cultures, I just got curious about petcos. Now I know to just buy local people's if I ever have shortage. 
I'm mostly mad about the mites! I'm really hoping I kept it separate enough to not contaminate my existing cultures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

Sandwich_Protector said:


> In my experience at my local petco their cultures are generally ok (not great mind you) as long as you don't buy one that's been sitting out too long. They're just expensive for what you get. That being said, the last culture of fruit flies I bought from them wasn't so good either... they all flew away as soon as I opened it! Which I did in my bedroom of course. If you have to buy flies from them to avoid a food shortage just check them well. Also if you buy them the day or two after they arrive at the store you will probably have better luck. Making your own cultures is definitely less of a hassle and far cheaper.


The same thing happened to my brother a month ago. We both had a ff crash emergency for our new individual froglets (the cultures we purchased with the frogs both crashed, and our other cultures started from them were far from ready). He got to his house after buying Petco ff's and when he opened it to feed a bunch got out and flew away. In a panic (a frogs got to eat) he carefully released the fliers into the viv. His 3 month oow Azureus pursued the challenge and hunted the little pests. So, flying ff's maintained his frogs until we got our shipment in.


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

LexiandScott said:


> I agree I have many of my own cultures, I just got curious about petcos. Now I know to just buy local people's if I ever have shortage.
> I'm mostly mad about the mites! I'm really hoping I kept it separate enough to not contaminate my existing cultures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


It seems like all the more reason to line culture areas with mite paper.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Hells ya I just ordered some lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

bradlyb said:


> It seems like all the more reason to line culture areas with mite paper.


Don't forget to write on your mite paper, when it was changed out. It should be replaced periodically. I try to replace mine every 3 months.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh thanks pumilio I didn't know that part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

